Ask HN: How did you go about finding your startup cofounder? - alitarraf
======
blackflame7000
I think the most important thing is to figure out why you need a cofounder.
Too often people just bring others on board to give them confidence that they
are no longer in it by themselves even though their co-founder doesn't bring
nearly the same to the table

------
yakshaving_jgt
For both of my startups that I run together with co-founders, they found me
through Co-Founders Lab. I didn’t pay anything either.

Back in November I handed in my notice at my last consulting gig, and I’ve
just been working on my startups since.

~~~
alitarraf
Thanks for sharing that, I didnt know about Co-founders!

